
Ask HN: Which major cities are the easiest to move to with a new job? - ccajas
I&#x27;d like to hear what your experiences moving to other cities for a new job are like. I&#x27;m in Chicago and have applied to several places and never got any emails or call backs from companies in Denver. I get call backs and interviews from companies based in Pacific Northwest (Portland and Seattle), Austin and Bay Area.<p>Someone else in Reddit said that Denver is rather insular and they rarely have companies flying in candidates from other cities as they are content filling in positions from people local to their area.<p>So looks like Denver is ruled out for a possible city to move to in the immediate future. A move to PNW is still open, though. So what have been some cities that are most easily to move to with relevant job experience? Also, especially if you don&#x27;t know anyone in that city?
======
gt2
Any should work, I and friends have done it many times and see little
difference between them. YMMV with any particular city. Sometimes one in SF
will pay for moving expenses, help set you up in corporate apartment for a few
months etc, sometimes not. Sometimes a company based in the midwest or
Charlotte will or won't. It depends on the candidate. It depends on the
company. It depends on the current hiring climate and position.

It's up to you to decide if a place is worth it or not. Interview many places
and see what your offers are. If something is a deal breaker, tell them and
they will probably shell out for some moving expenses/bonus to lessen the blow
of paying a premium for housing when you get there.

------
kat
I think it depends on the size of the company rather than the city the company
is located in.

I moved 800 miles to my current location, a city of 80000 in Oregon. My
Employer paid to fly me out for the interview. I was also re-reimbursed for
the move as well. The company is an international company with HR policies in
place for moving people, there was no issue about my move. The only constraint
from the actual city was the fact that vacancy rates for rentals is < 1%. Its
pretty near impossible to find some where to live.

------
beerbaron23
I vote Portland, Boston or Swastica, Ontario

~~~
quickthrower2
> Swastica

Unfortunate name though.

~~~
uvw
Swastika is a sacred religious symbol of Hindus, Jains and Buddhists. The only
unfortunate part is that some dipshit stole it and decided to make it a symbol
of hate.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika)

